# Coal Firing Solutions



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

So out of curiosity, what solutions are out there for Gauge 1 coal firing?

By this I mean companies that will take existing locomotives and retrofit them for coal firing. And also companies that sell coal fired locomotives stock.

I know about the Accucraft Coal fired k-28, and i know about TRS services that do boilers. Are there any others?

Thanks


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ChaoticRambo on 02 Oct 2012 04:42 PM 
So out of curiosity, what solutions are out there for Gauge 1 coal firing?

By this I mean companies that will take existing locomotives and retrofit them for coal firing. And also companies that sell coal fired locomotives stock.

I know about the Accucraft Coal fired k-28, and i know about TRS services that do boilers. Are there any others?

Thanks
POC:
TRS...as well as retrofit boilers for conversions. 

UK-
Maccsteam
John Shawe


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

How much time and aprox how much would it cost to have a custom boiler build (the size of a K36 coal fired ) also reading some of the boiler pages is there a gasburner insert available for coalfired locos? 

Manfred MLS mail =fine 

Thank you!


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Just to give you a rough idea, Shawe has been doing coal-fired conversions on 1/32 Aster Mikados and I think those have run somewhere around $3K and take some time. Torry Kruztke did a series of beautiful 1:20.3 K-27 conversions for about the same amount but that was several years ago. For a K-36 coal conversion today, I wouldn't be surprised to see the cost exceed $5K-$6K for a one-off custom job and that's just a really rough estimate. 

Talk to Charles at TRS and maybe he will be able to give you a better idea. Do be aware that they have backlog of work and regular day jobs that could stretch your project for some time. It even took several years for Torry to finish the K-27s but they were worth the wait. A one-off won't take as long as a series of K-27s but all the development costs are included in the cost of your one loco so be prepared for a serious expenditure. 

One final thought. It has been mentioned that Accucraft might do a coal-fired K-36. If that's your heart's desire, cash deposits from you and 15-20 of your closest friends might be enough to tempt them to put it in their production schedule. 

Good luck, 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

Doesn't David Bailey do coal conversions as well?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RP3 on 02 Oct 2012 08:49 PM 
Just to give you a rough idea, Shawe has been doing coal-fired conversions on 1/32 Aster Mikados and I think those have run somewhere around $3K and take some time. Torry Kruztke did a series of beautiful 1:20.3 K-27 conversions for about the same amount but that was several years ago. For a K-36 coal conversion today, I wouldn't be surprised to see the cost exceed $5K-$6K for a one-off custom job and that's just a really rough estimate. 

Talk to Charles at TRS and maybe he will be able to give you a better idea. Do be aware that they have backlog of work and regular day jobs that could stretch your project for some time. It even took several years for Torry to finish the K-27s but they were worth the wait. A one-off won't take as long as a series of K-27s but all the development costs are included in the cost of your one loco so be prepared for a serious expenditure. 

One final thought. It has been mentioned that Accucraft might do a coal-fired K-36. If that's your heart's desire, cash deposits from you and 15-20 of your closest friends might be enough to tempt them to put it in their production schedule. 

Good luck, 

Ross Schlabach 
Ross
As you indicated and per our website: _*Our hard-working staff will complete your order as soon as possible, but not sooner than possible!*__* Due to the volume of requests; ** In order to be efficient in our efforts to do a proper job in a timely manner it is necessary to schedule accordingly (project can range up to 18 months to get onto the workshop bench). A deposit (not required) would guarantee a spot on our work schedule. *_
*NOTICE*: The TRS shop schedule is now taking reservations on future work starting in January 2013. Please contact us if you wish to be placed on the work board. 
_*Please keep in mind that our shop is our other job!!*_
Presently we are working on 6 coal fired conversion (2 moguls, 2 Aster Mikes, 2 Aster K4's) plus the J611 and develop process for Berkshire and T1. Keep in mind that most projects involve more than just a boiler: fittings/bushing, boiler, axle pump, tender work, blower, manifold, superheater, lines, throttle, sight glass, etc. for the cost (some parts can be reused depending on the model).


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

David Bailey will be retiring in a few days and his son Paul will be taking over. Contact info is: 
17 Meadow Way 
Bracknell, Berks., 
RG42 1UE, 
ENGLAND 
tel: 1344 423256 
e-mail: [email protected] 
Web site: http://www.djbengineering.co.uk/ 

Also, John Shawe does coal conversions, including some in 1:48 [O Scale]. This past January, John brought his son to Diamondhead and he too demonstrated skill with coal. John's contact informaiton is: 
Shaw Steam Services, Ltd. 
13 Lindsay Avenue
Hitchin, Hertsfordshire 
S94 9JA
UK E-mail: [email protected]

Regarding John, you might want to contact him as he may be attending Diamondhead again this year. 

Finally, don't forget TRS, the advertiser for this forum. They too have experience converting alcohol and butane locomotives to coal. See ad above.

Regards,

Will


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RP3 on 02 Oct 2012 08:49 PM 
Just to give you a rough idea, Shawe has been doing coal-fired conversions on 1/32 Aster Mikados and I think those have run somewhere around $3K and take some time. Torry Kruztke did a series of beautiful 1:20.3 K-27 conversions for about the same amount but that was several years ago. For a K-36 coal conversion today, I wouldn't be surprised to see the cost exceed $5K-$6K for a one-off custom job and that's just a really rough estimate. 

Talk to Charles at TRS and maybe he will be able to give you a better idea. Do be aware that they have backlog of work and regular day jobs that could stretch your project for some time. It even took several years for Torry to finish the K-27s but they were worth the wait. A one-off won't take as long as a series of K-27s but all the development costs are included in the cost of your one loco so be prepared for a serious expenditure. 

One final thought. It has been mentioned that Accucraft might do a coal-fired K-36. If that's your heart's desire, cash deposits from you and 15-20 of your closest friends might be enough to tempt them to put it in their production schedule. 

Good luck, 

Ross Schlabach 
I cannot imagine how much coal or charcoal it would take to fire up a K-36. I know it can be done because Ives does it with his Big Boy. Just would be a lot of work I suppose.,Considering how much work it is just to fire the C-62. 
Good luck though I believe there are still K-28's for sale.

Art


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys.

Obviously a K class locomotive would be the absolute ideal locomotive for coal firing (in my opinion). Unfortunately I am not willing to spend the money on a K-28 at this moment in time. I was hoping there may be some cheap solution out there I was not aware of.

Perhaps Accucrafts next locomotive should be a coal fired ruby or some small locomotive as an entry level coal fired engine. I wonder how much it would cost them to produce a ruby with a coal fired boiler.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 03 Oct 2012 01:52 PM 
Posted By RP3 on 02 Oct 2012 08:49 PM 
Just to give you a rough idea, Shawe has been doing coal-fired conversions on 1/32 Aster Mikados and I think those have run somewhere around $3K and take some time. Torry Kruztke did a series of beautiful 1:20.3 K-27 conversions for about the same amount but that was several years ago. For a K-36 coal conversion today, I wouldn't be surprised to see the cost exceed $5K-$6K for a one-off custom job and that's just a really rough estimate. 

Talk to Charles at TRS and maybe he will be able to give you a better idea. Do be aware that they have backlog of work and regular day jobs that could stretch your project for some time. It even took several years for Torry to finish the K-27s but they were worth the wait. A one-off won't take as long as a series of K-27s but all the development costs are included in the cost of your one loco so be prepared for a serious expenditure. 

One final thought. It has been mentioned that Accucraft might do a coal-fired K-36. If that's your heart's desire, cash deposits from you and 15-20 of your closest friends might be enough to tempt them to put it in their production schedule. 

Good luck, 

Ross Schlabach 
I cannot imagine how much coal or charcoal it would take to fire up a K-36. I know it can be done because Ives does it with his Big Boy. Just would be a lot of work I suppose.,Considering how much work it is just to fire the C-62. 
Good luck though I believe there are still K-28's for sale.

Art


There's one less now!


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Posted By ChaoticRambo on 03 Oct 2012 02:23 PM ... I was hoping there may be some cheap solution out there I was not aware of.* 
*
* *ChaoticR,*

*There is no "cheap" coal fired live steam. However, Thumper, (Will Lindley), has a really nice Sabre Steam Annette, reworked and repainted by the master, Bob Weltyk, for sale at a rock bottom price. PM him for details. You can see it here...*


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Tom 

A coal fired K-28 is a LOT less than an Aster Challenger.


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's a thread on a custom converted Ruby; 
http://www.7-8ths.info/index.php?topic=16683780.0 
there are also a couple of UTube videos on it.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By roadranger on 03 Oct 2012 08:30 PM 
Here's a thread on a custom converted Ruby; 
http://www.7-8ths.info/index.php?topic=16683780.0 
there are also a couple of UTube videos on it. 
Jim,
as the 7/8ths lounge is only accessible by registered users it would have been easier to point to Eric's thread here in MLS:
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx 
This is also another way of owning coal fired loco: Make your own







.
By the way, one of our BAGRS members took his BAGRS loco, put charcoal into the Sterno tray, soaked it in ??? and lit it. With the help of an electric fan he raised steam in a couple of minutes. To our surprise the fire kept going and the loco trundled around the track happily -> low budget coal firing.
Regards


----------



## TonyW (Jul 5, 2009)

Correct contact details are as follows: 

Paul Bailey 
Eleanor House 
Sibthorpe Hill 
Tuxford 
Newark 
NG22 0PJ 
U.K. 
email : [email protected]
web : http://www.djbengineering.co.uk/ 

Shawe Steam Services 
Howgate 
Kimpton Road 
Welwyn 
AL6 9NN 
U.K. 
email : [email protected]

Tony Willmore - http://www.rhoshelyg.me.uk


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for the contact info.

Unfortunately at this point in time I think I am going to have to bench the idea of coal firing due to costs.


----------



## Stephen Yoannidis (May 20, 2011)

Does converting live steam gas fueled engines to coal fired decrease the value they are worth after/ if they become collectible? I'm more interested rather then concerned since i've simply wondered whether such major modifications can impact negatively on the value of a model in the long run. Does keeping an engine stock increase its appreciation value? Despite whatever the answer is to this I doubt it would stop me from converting my favourite loco to coal if I had the money.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I think most of the members of this forum would feel that the value of the engine would be increased by a quality conversion. however this is not a "collectible" crowd. I suspect the "collectible" crowd want stuff new in the box with the seals intact. We like to play with our toys. some of us like to have new stuff feeling it will be in good shape for continued our use, others like used stuff as it might be a bit cheaper to purchase...even old "new in the box" will probably be cheaper than new products.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

If anyone is looking for a source for Welsh Coal in Bean size, Email me directly for the information. It expected to be in the states shortly. kovacjason @ gmail.com


----------

